# Salt Lake Scraping Class has room for more



## Richard King 2 (Mar 16, 2022)

The April 5 - 9, 2022 - 5 day -Tuesday - Saturday, Scraping / Rebuilding class in South Jordan Utah (south of Salt Lake City about 25 miles)  class has room for a few more students.   I will consider students who would like to attend the first 2 - 5 days, if that's all .  Learn to hand and power scrape ways, level and align machines, scrape cast Iron, 1/2 moon oil flake, check squareness, apply and scrape Turcite way bearing material, etc..   Learn from Me and my Son who will be assisting me again in this class.  I am a Journeyman Machine tool Rebuilder with 60 years experience scraping and rebuilding machine tools.  Message me  here for more info or email me - Richard@handscraping.com   I learned from My Dad and he let my brother and me scrape machines when we were kids.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 27, 2022)

We have 12 now and we have a waiting list...sorry


----------

